# Brassen zubereiten



## świetlik (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe heute ein großen Brassen gefangen. 51cm.
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage an euch:
 Wie soll ich den Fisch am besten zubereiteten.


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Swietlik,
schau mal hier, da gibt's viele Tips und Anregungen fürs Brassenbraten:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?search/825785/&q=brassen+zubereiten&o=date&c[title_only]=1
hg
Minimax


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fis...schfrikadellen-selber-machen-aus-weissfischen


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2018)

Salzen und darren (suchst du vobla) oder räuchern


----------



## świetlik (28. Dezember 2018)

Dankeschön für Vorschläge


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. Dezember 2018)

Aus solchen Fischen mach ich meistens eine Füllung für Maultaschen. Wird sogar von den Kindern gegessen. Brassen werden natürlich,wie schon oben erwähnt, auch geräuchert.


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2018)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Aus solchen Fischen mach ich meistens eine Füllung für Maultaschen.



Oh, das interessiert mich. Würdest Du das Rezept preisgeben?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das interessiert mich. Würdest Du das Rezept preisgeben?


Hab es etwas abgewandelt von:




Maultaschenteig wird im Kühlregal gekauft. Fisch muß nicht Hecht sein und wird mit dem Stabmixer zerkleinert. Bleiben garantiert keine Gräten übrig.
Zutaten:
2 mit Butter angeschwitzte Schalotten
250 gr Fischfilet
1 Bund Basilikum
1 EL frisch geriebener Parmesan
1 EL Creme fraiche
1 Eigelb zum Bestreichen
2l Fischbrühe
Und beim Wein kommt mir nur Bodenseewein( Hagnauer oder Meersburger) ins Glas.


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2018)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Hab es etwas abgewandelt von:


Hui, das war schnell, vielen lieben Dank, wird mal ausprobiert!
hg
Minimax


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. Dezember 2018)

Immer wieder gerne.
Guten Appetit


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke gerade an Döbelravioli in einem Sugo...


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....*Döbel*ravioli ....


Yates möge dich strafen! Für solche Füllungen reichen doch massenhaft auftretende Unkrautfische wie Forellen, Äschen, Aal und Zander völlig aus, da miss man doch nicht an Edelfische gehen!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2018)

Auch Yates, gwsN, würde einen vergangenen Johnny mitnehmen anstatt in verreckend zurückzusetzen! Dass ausgerechnet du an meiner redlichkeit zweifelst, brutus?


----------



## Minimax (28. Dezember 2018)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch Yates, gwsN, *würde einen vergangenen Johnny mitnehmen anstatt in verreckend zurückzusetzen*! Dass ausgerechnet du an meiner redlichkeit zweifelst, brutus?



Auch wieder richtig, nehme alles zurück!


----------



## Casso (4. Januar 2019)

Mensch mensch, dass wird ja immer schlimmer hier! Da werfe ich einfach nur mal einen kurzen Blick in das Unterforum und bekomme wieder massenhaft Ideen für einen fürstlichen Snack! Vor allem die Brassenfüllung für Maultaschen finde ich äußerst interessant. Ist auf jeden Fall mal etwas anderes als Frikadellen und schmeckt bestimmt erste Sahne. Werde ich mir definitiv abspeichern, im Hinterkopf behalten und bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (6. Januar 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...-essen-da-zeigt-her-eure-werke.266213/page-66
Post #1311 sieht man wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------

